# TODAY on RO!



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 2, 2009)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*
[/align]

[align=center]Monday, February 02, 2009
[/align]

[align=center]ITâS A NEW DAY ON RO!!![/align]


[align=center]Welcome to the New Forum!
[/align]

[align=center]Thank you to those doing all the hard work and making our awesome forum even better! 
[/align]

[align=center]YOU ROCK!
[/align]

[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]If you have problems, or questions, check out CHAT ABOUT THE FORUM! [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]*HAPPY GROUNDHOG DAY!* [/align]

[align=center]urplepansy:Hereâs Hoping itâs an Early Spring!! urplepansy:[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]We missed some birthdays while the forum moved! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* LATE TO:
[/align]

[align=center]-*pinksalamander
-lillyen8* and
*-Maddie*
[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]Blood or Urine? A little 4 week old bunny has *sha10ly88* worried! 
[/align]

[align=center]And *Buffy* fell and his nervous system is traumatized.
[/align]

[align=center]*Jenk *needs help with a bunny who has mites!
[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]*Leaf* may be getting a new little lion lop with a bad eye.
[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*JadeIcing* has her second foster, Pablo, home now.

[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]
*MyLOVEABLES* shares her holiday photos!
[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Epic_Win* reports that *Splinter* and *Adeline *have now been speutered!!!
[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]The HOPPY VALENTINE Photo Contest is well underway! Be sure to enter your photo(s)!! 
[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]If you had three wishes, what would they be? [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]

[align=left]
*TODAYâS STAR:* *NUMBAT *

*First name:* Tess

*Age Range/Age:* 14


*Bunnies?* 2 buns but still not definitely named!

*Other Pets?* 3 cats: Calico, Gingerears and Fred. 1 budgie

*Favorite Hobby(s)* Like going out and doing stuff 

*Line of work?* School

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* Hello! This forum is great![/align]

[align=center]





[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Yayyy! Happy birthday my Lillyen8! She's my big nine year old now!


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2009)

Great Job!!! I LOVE THE NEW RO!! It's so much more orgnaised with the things down the side, it will remind me to always enter the caption contest and to check out Today on RO!!


Well done to everyone envolved in moving the forum, You are so super!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## irishlops (Feb 2, 2009)

i agree.inkbouce:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy Groundhog's Day! Did the little bugger see his shadow?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 2, 2009)

arty:Happy Birthday Lilly! arty:


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 2, 2009)

_I miss the old lay out, But this one is class, good work RO admins._


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 2, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Happy Groundhog's Day! Did the little bugger see his shadow?


YES - Punxsutawney Phil DID see his shadow! :grumpy:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 5, 2009)

Thnx for mentioning my thread


----------

